# In Memory of Charlie



## myboyjake (Apr 19, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my Rusty in Feb o5. We never forget them. They stay planted in our hearts forever.


----------



## lunchlady (Apr 13, 2005)

*in memory of charlie*

We all share something here, a love of our Goldens! Our Roscoe left us July 04, he has been sorely missed, he was like one of our kids. I hope & pray Roscoe will send us another Golden in the near future, but he will always be our heart dog, he was an extraordinary dog. Connie (lunchlady)


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words.My birthday is 4/22 and Charlie held on until 4/23.It was his birthday gift to me.
MBJ,Rusty will be waiting at the Bridge for you.
Connie,I'm sure that Roscoe will be waiting for you too.
I know some people that are fostering Goldens.They are always looking for good homes.The goldens are Vet checked,house broken and get along with other dogs.If I can help,please E-mail me.
Shane


----------



## myboyjake (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank you Shane for saying that. We all hope to see our wonderful animals when we die. To me, that would make me so happy.
Are you planing on getting another Golden? I couldn't be without one in my life.

Thank you
myboyjake


----------



## lunchlady (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you for letting me know that, I have been checking around websites in North Georgia to find out about Goldens close to my area which is Winder, I would love to give another one a home. Both my husband & I work during the day so it will probably be a little difficult, we would probably need an adult that would be ok for a few hours a day along with our Cinnamon, she stays in the house while we are at work, Roscoe stayed inside most of the time because he was older, but he would go for short walks, he didn't get around too well in his later years. Cinnamon is not a Golden, but she & Roscoe were like brother & sister & I know she misses him, we've had her 9 yrs. we had Roscoe 8. Connie


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

http//www.grra.com, did you check this site? 
pepe


----------

